
It’s not a trade war with China. It’s a tech war - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-not-a-trade-war-with-china-its-a-tech-war/2018/12/14/ec20468e-ffc5-11e8-862a-b6a6f3ce8199_story.html
======
mhkool
... and if we are not extremely careful it will be a _real_ war. A lot of
people laugh when a comparison between the events of today and the events
before WW I and WWII is made, but this is serious stuff and the USA is not
very good at winning wars.

~~~
simonblack
China today is in the position that the US was in 1942 - it possesses the
world's greatest manufacturing capacity. That alone can be a war-winner. But
China also possesses the world's greatest source of military-age men.

The US thinks that the best technology trumps the greatest manufacturing
capacity. That's the same mistake that Germany made in WW2. It doesn't matter
if your weapons have kill ratio of 100:1 if your opponent can throw 101
weapons at them.

